# Celebrities that support ANTI Hunting orgs.



## Northforker

This is a partial list from the NRA, if you know of specific celebrities and their anti hunting actions please add to the list, Oh and adjust your viewing habits accordingly.  

Pamela Anderson

Pierce Brosnan

James Cromwell

Bill Maher

Robert Redford

Bob Barker( the price is wrong Bob)  

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Thanx North ! Also for the viewing pleasure go to "Supporters of Antis" up top and there is more of the same info.


----------



## Milsurp

Please don't say "Iron Maiden"!


----------



## silbowhunter

*A/r*

*trey dixon* 
I don't know if you would put them under heavy metal but it seems to me Ted Nugent was into it with Megadeath a few years back over A/R.



silbowhunter


----------



## Raymond v. Halm

Oh Well.
How little they know.
Those so called famous artists probally will never eat anything that once 'lived' or was 'grown'.

Allthough Alaniss Morrissete seems to be one of those 'herb people'......

People that tell other people what is wrong or right and still cant orden their own life.
Hey....this Pamela Anderson woman....Wasnt she the one that filled up het body with plastics???? 
I think that has to sound very natural, huh?
Yep...I remember...She wanted to share her life with someone that beat her up on a daily basis...
Again a natural behaviour in her life.
I dont think someone like that should put out some understanding, right?


----------



## No Mercy

Dave Mustaine (Megadeth) is a bleeding heart liberal who supports PETA and Gun Control. Don't forget BOSTON either!!! They actually print inside their cd covers the percentage of the proceeds from this cd that go to PETA!!  

Ricki Rocket from Poison is another HUGE Peta Supporter-he actually usually does a meeting or protest in the town he is currently in when they are touring!

An 80's band called Britney Fox listed PETA in their credits-don't know if they are still around though.

Will post more as my research continues......


----------



## No Mercy

*More Animal Rights Group Supporters*

Natalie Maines, Emily Robison & Martie Maguire-Dixie Chicks

Michael Strahan-New York Giants Football Star

Noah Wyle and Maura Tierney-ER

Wendie Malick-Just Shoot Me

Casey Kasem


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Paul McCartney


----------



## Jim C

The late great Johnny Ramone was a hunter who also was a life member of the NRA. When liberal Joey Ramone (also dead from cancer) lost his girlfriend to Johnny he wrote a song called "The KKK took my baby away" or something like that


----------



## Ken Redler

*Ted Nugent*



silbowhunter said:


> *trey dixon*
> I don't know if you would put them under heavy metal but it seems to me Ted Nugent was into it with Megadeath a few years back over A/R.
> 
> 
> 
> silbowhunter


Well This last falll I had the disspleasure of listening to old Teddy and I think what he said was true that Nebraskans need to get back thier right to bear arms but the way he came accross that we were ******s. Well that should give anti hunters alot of ammo. I mean that if all we are is ******s then who in thier right mind should ever let us carry a firearm or a bow. Teddy is just a big dollar loud mouth who's brain needs to work before he talks.


----------



## freakshow

Krista Allen - Actress 
Suzy Amis - Actress 
Louis Anderson - Comedian 
Richard Dean Anderson - Actor 
David Arquette - Actor 
Ed Asner - Actor 
Alec Baldwin - Actor 
Bob Barker - TV Personality 
Carol Bayer Sager - Composer 
Drew Barrymore - Actress 
Kevin Bacon - Actor 
Lauren Bacall - Actress* 
Sarah Ban Breathnach - Writer 
William Baldwin - Actor 
Candice Bergen - Actress 
Richard Belzer - Actor 
Tony Bennett - Singer 
Boys II Men - Pop Group 
Jon Bon Jovi - Singer 
Peter Bogdonovich - Director 
Peter Bonerz - Actor 
Albert Brooks - Actor 
Beau Bridges - Actor 
Benjamin Bratt - Actor 
Bonnie Bruckheimer - Movie Producer 
Christie Brinkley - Model 
Dr. Joyce Brothers - Psychologist/Author 
James Brolin - Actor 
James Brooks - TV Producer 
Mel Brooks - Actor/Director 
Steven Brill - Author 
Betty Buckley - Actress 
Ellen Burstyn - Actress 
David Canary - Actor 
Kate Capshaw - Actress 
Josh Charles - Actor 
Julia Child - Author/Chef* 
Robert Chartloff - Producer 
Stockard Channing - Actress 
Russell Simmons - Record Producer 
Jill Clayburgh - Actress 
Rosemary Clooney - Singer 
Jackie Cooper - Actor/Director* 
Jennifer Connolly - Actress 
Judy Collins - Singer 
Kevin Costner - Actor 
Sean Connery - Actor 
Hume Cronyn - Actor* 
Sheryl Crow - Singer 
Walter Cronkite - Frmr News Anchor 
July Cypher - Director 
Arlene Dahl - Actress 
Clive Davis - Writer 
Linda Dano - Actress 
Matt Damon - Actor 
Pam Dawber - Actress 
Patrika Darbo - Actress 
Stuart Damon - Actor 
Ellen Degeneres - Actress 
Gavin de Becker - Writer 
Rebecca DeMornay - Actress 
Michael Douglas - Actor 
Phil Donahue - Frmr Talk Show Host 
Richard Donner - Director 
Fran Drescher - Actress 
Richard Dreyfus - Actor 
David Duchovny - Actor 
Sandy Duncan - Actress 
Christine Ebersole - Actress 
Kenneth "Babyface" Edmonds - Singer 
Missy Elliott - Singer 
Nora Ephron - Director 
Gloria Estefan - Singer 
Melissa Etheridge - Singer 
Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Actor* 
Mia Farrow - Actress 
Mike Farrell - Actor 
Carrie Fisher - Actress 
Sally Field - Actress 
Doug Flutie - NFL player 
Fannie Flagg - Actress 
Jane Fonda - Actress (Unless she is shooting her Husband)
Harrison Ford - Actor
Rick Fox - NBA Player 
Andy Garcia - Actor 
Art Garfunkel - Singer 
Estelle Getty - Actress 
Geraldo - TV personality 
Richard Gere - Actor 
Kathie Lee Gifford - TV personality 
Paul Glaser - TV director 
Brad Gooch - Writer 
Elliott Gould - Actor 
Louis Gossett, Jr. - Actor 
Michael Gross - Actor 
Nancy Lee Grahn - Actress 
Spalding Gray - Actor 
Bryant Gumbel - TV Personality 
Deidra Hall - Actress 
Ethan Hawke - Actor 
Mariette Hartley - Actress 
Mark Harmon - Actor 
Anne Heche - Actress 
Howard Hessman - Actor 
Marilu Henner - Actress 
Hal Holbrook - Actor* 
Whitney Houston - Singer 
Helen Hunt - Actress 
Grace-Lynne Ingle - Actress 
John Ingle - Actor 
Francesca James - TV Producer 
Norman Jewison - Director 
Lainie Kazan - Actress 
Richard Karn - Actor 
Barry Kemp - TV Producer 
Margaret Kemp - Interior Designer 
David E. Kelley - TV Producer 
Diane Keaton - Actress 
Chaka Khan - Singer 
Kevin Kline - Actor 
Michael E. Knight - Actor 
Jonathan Kozol - Writer 
William Kovacs - Director 
Lenny Kravits - Singer 
Lisa Kudrow - Actress 
Wally Kurth - Actor 
Christine Lahti - Actress 
k.d. Lang - Singer 
Ricki Lake - TV personality 
Denis Leary - Actor 
Jack Lemmon - Actor* 
John Leguizamo - Actor 
Norman Lear - TV Producer 
Spike Lee - Director 
Hal Linden - Actor 
Lisa Linde - Actress 
Tara Lipinski - Former Olympian 
Jack Lord - Actor 
Keyshawn Johnson - NFL player 
Rob Lowe - Actor 
Amanda Marshall - Singer 
Barry Manilow - Singer 
Camryn Manheim - Actress 
Howie Mandel - Actor 
Kyle MacLachlan - Actor 
Madonna - Singer 
Bill Maher - Comedian 
Marla Maples - Actress 
Marsha Mason - Actress* 
Mase - Singer 
Penny Marshall - Director 
Prema Mathai-Davis - YWCA Official 
John McDaniel - Musician 
Brian McKnight - Musician 
Ed McMahon - TV personality 
Natalie Merchant - Singer 
Bette Midler - Singer 
Shane Minor - Musician 
Mary Tyler Moore - Actress 
Norval Morris - Law Professor 
Mike Myers - Actor 
N Sync - Singer 
Kathy Najimy - Actress 
Paul Newman - Actor 
Harry Nilson - Singer 
Jack Nicholson - Actor 
Leonard Nimoy - Actor 
Mike Nichols - Director 
Stephen Nichols - Actor 
Rosie O'Donnel - Actress/Talk Show Host 
Yoko Ono - Entertainer
Julia Ormond - Actress 
Jane Pauley - TV Personality 
Sarah Jessica Parker - Actress 
Gregory Peck - Actor* 
Michelle Pfieffer - Actress 
Sydney Pollack - Director 
Aidan Quinn - Actor 
Colin Quinn - Actor 
Dennis Quaid - Actor 
Elizabeth Bracco Quinn - Actress 
Bonnie Raitt - Singer 
Debbie Reynolds - Actress 
Mary Lou Retton - Former Olympian 
Paul Reiser - Actor 
Peter Reckell - Actor 
Rob Reiner - Actor/Director 
Robert Redford - Actor/Director 
Anne Rice - Writer 
Cathy Rigby - Actress 
Natasha Richardson - Actress 
Fred Rogers - Mr. Rogers 
Julia Roberts - Actress 
Marc Rosen - TV Producer 
Tim Robbins - Actor 
Will Rogers, Jr. - Actor 
Renee Russo - Actress 
Robin Ruzan - Wife of Mike Myers 
Meg Ryan - Actress 
Susan Sarandon - Actress 
Jerry Seinfeld - Actor 
Kyra Sedgwick - Actress 
Neil Simon - Playwright* 
Louise Sorel - Actress 
Mira Sorvino - Actress 
Rena Sofer - Actress 
Britany Spears - Singer 
Bruce Springsteen - Singer 
Kevin Spirtas - Actor 
Barbra Streisand - Singer 
David Steinberg - Director 
Harry Dean Stanton - Actor 
Meryl Streep - Actress 
Patrick Stewart - Actor 
Rod Steiger - Actor* 
Sharon Stone - Actress 
Sting - Singer 
Trudie Styler - Actress 
Jonathan Taylor Thomas - Actor 
The Temptations - Pop Group 
Vinny Testaverde - NFL player 
Marlo Thomas - Actress* 
Uma Thurman - Actress 
Steve Tisch - Producer 
Mike Torrez - Former Baseball player 
Shania Twain - Singer 
Dick Van **** - Actor 
Eli Wallach - Actor* 
Ruth Warrick - Actress 
Harvey Weinstein - Producer 
Jann Wenner - Publisher 
Sigourney Weaver - Actress 
Victor Webster - Actor 
James Whitmore - Actor* 
Andy Williams - Singer* 
Henry Winkler - Actor 
Oprah Winfrey - Entertainer 
Richard Widmark - Actor 
Rita Wilson - Actress 
Vanessa Williams - Singer 
Herman Wouk - Author 
Joanne Woodward - Actress* 
Peter Yarrow - Singer 
Ahmet Zappa 
Diva Zappa 
Dweezil Zappa - Musician 
Gail Zappa 
Moon Zappa 
* Denotes membership on HCI's National Committee


Some names on here are suprising like Kevin Costner with all the movies he has done with his character handling firearms. Arnold should be on there as well. He is one of those Liberal Republicans.


----------



## Northforker

Either Kevin Costner's name being on this list is an error OR he is one incredible hypocrite! I have first hand knowledge of a pheasant and quail hunt that he participated in in Illinois two years ago, my nephew cleaned his birds for him!


----------



## freakshow

Hypocrite. Just like Ben Affleck, who should also be on the list. Anti-gun, anti-hunting, Kerry supporter but has a CCW in GA. Supports efforts by HSUS and PETA with Pam Anderson and others.


----------



## Obsession

I had no idea some of my favorite actors were on the "bad list" :thumbs_do


----------



## Oregon Shooter

while i agree the majority on that list probably has anti feelings im sure not all are anti. their celebrity status gets slapped on a lot of stuff they dont even know about. just look at what happened to the Beastie Boys and PETA.


----------



## Northforker

My favorite actor, Robert Duvall is NOT on the list :thumbs_up . Neither are some of my other favorites, Clint Eastwood, Burt Reynolds, Charleton Heston, John Wayne, Tommy Lee Jones, and Bruce Willis.  

Vinnie Testaverde, thats funny  , not only does he suck as a quarterback, he sucks as a human being too!

After reviewing this list, I can't think of one piece of work that any of these people have produced that I would be poorer for if I had never seen it.


----------



## PA Dave

I'm happy to say that Drew Cary is not on the list...he's a gun owning Libertarian. :thumbs_up


----------



## freakshow

Obsession said:


> I had no idea some of my favorite actors were on the "bad list" :thumbs_do


Couple of shockers on there for me too.


----------



## TCR1

*Bob Barker?*

Bob asks to have your pets spay or neutered. He is trying to control the population of domestic animals and take pressure off of shelters. I think that is good (especially in light of the number of threrads on here about packs of wild dogs and cats.

Is he really anti-hunting as well?


----------



## Josh Michaelis

I know that he led a group that made Gamefowl illegal to own in places. He is a member of the Humane Society.


----------



## tomdes

*Pretenders*

Chrisse Hyndes is a big PETA promoter...


----------



## WindsorArcher

You know, it would probably be easier to make a list of celebrities who are PRO-hunting.


----------



## AJ008

Shina Twain is a big spoke person for PETA or at least gives money to them.
Kinda funny, she tries to big this big COUNTRY singer when she gives money to PETA and most of her Country songs have so much pop in 'em i cant stand it.


----------



## AJ008

The guy that plays Gandolf in LOTR supports PETA and i guess hes gay on top of it, cant watch that movie the same way anymore...


----------



## AJ008

James Bond is against guns???? LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## 963369

Apparently all those fine folks share the same mental "set" as Whitney Houston, the drug-addled has been of "I can't hold one note so I sing eighteen notes for the one to make up for it" the music world. Carefully looking at the list, most of them are city people who could not support themselves with food and potable water outside a mini-mart. And I guess we are surprised? It is just so hard to know that these folks utilize their celebrity staus to "inform" others. I coulda swore their job was to "entertain" us. That's what they are allegedly paid these high salaries for, anyhow... Just amazing.


----------



## capstick

I also know for a fact the Kevin Costner is a pheasant hunter.


----------



## freakshow

Remember just because someone hunts or has hunted doesn't mean they don't support it. Lots of hypocrites in Commyfornia.


----------



## mttc08

*are we to believe ....*

that just because someone is an actor or singer or famous that gives them some great wisdom to enlighten the rest of us?? I can do my own thinking...
I don't need some jerk who is so out of touch with reallity to tell me what they think is right or wrong. What kind of mindless, spineless, dope smoking, vegtable eating, no leather wearing, gun hating, america bashing people would fall under the leadership of these hollywood freaks? Can people not think for themselsves? They thing that because these folks can act, they know more than we do? God help us!!! Where would we be now if the pioneers had been up against anti hunters like we are today?? Oh wait, that was a way of survival, folks need to remember where they came from. We live in a fairy tale society. We all better teach our kids what is right, cause if we don't, one of these losers may influence them. Then we would be raising some one who is anti everthing. 
John


----------



## freakshow

This just in from my North American Hunting Club newsletter:


"Game Show Host Helps Fund Animal-Rights Law School Course 
CHICAGO, IL—Game show host Bob Barker has donated $1 million to Northwestern University's School of Law to endow an animal-rights law course. 
The Bob Barker Endowment Fund for the Study of Animal Rights Law will allow students to earn credits on topics such as: how humans interact with and use animals, species protection and international wildlife law. 

Barker, host of CBS' "The Price is Right" game show and a longtime animal-rights activist, has made similar donations to law schools at Duke, Stanford, Columbia and UCLA. "

So Barker is a 100% confirmed anti.


----------



## Kansas Kid

really surprises me some of the people on that list. only thing we can do is stick together keep a positive image of ourselves


----------



## Kansas Kid

some of them struggle at even entertaining us. i wish there was a way to make them all realize how ridiculous they are when they get on their soapbox and try to tell others how to think and act. wake up america and like somebody else said earlier. don't let these idiots influence your kids






Tautog Rich said:


> Apparently all those fine folks share the same mental "set" as Whitney Houston, the drug-addled has been of "I can't hold one note so I sing eighteen notes for the one to make up for it" the music world. Carefully looking at the list, most of them are city people who could not support themselves with food and potable water outside a mini-mart. And I guess we are surprised? It is just so hard to know that these folks utilize their celebrity staus to "inform" others. I coulda swore their job was to "entertain" us. That's what they are allegedly paid these high salaries for, anyhow... Just amazing.


----------

